

Fear of learning - jcslzr

I have a pending task, which is kind of new to me so I have to learn how to do it and do it. Although I am in the middle of it, I found it very stressful, is like fear of learning.<p>That does not happen when I have to fix something, for some reason I get lost in finding the solution until I fix, and actually enjoy the process.<p>I guess is only some idea that if I am not good enough for something I really enjoy doing  then I would not be allowed to do it anymore.<p>Does anyone feels this way and how do you fight it?
======
mparke
I've experienced the same type of anxiety when faced with a daunting task. I
try to be objective, and I try to focus on the problem itself, rather than the
problem in relation to other things, like what someone else might expect as a
solution. I focus on the exhilaration of finding a solution to the task I had
no idea how to do when I started.

------
sidcool
I agree with you. I won't call it fear, it's more of anxiety. Whenever I think
of learning, I get overwhelmed. It's like learning what? I end up spending
precious time being anxious and watching a movie....Sad but true.

~~~
jcslzr
Probably part of it is just laziness but is 10x times greater when is related
to something I want to be good at.

Is like hard for to accept that I am not an expert, even when I haven't put
the hours of learning into the subject.

